# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Request] Logo For My Business!!! [CONTEST]

## 7itanium

I need someone to make a logo for my business.

I am opening a PC shop in the next couple of months.. just got approved on my loan today

I am calling the shop PC Fix
because my last name is Fix, and my dad has a shop called Auto fix so its like a play on my last name.... if you dont like the name or think its corny thats fine.. that isnt what this thread is about so go away.

I need a logo

This would be a logo that would be used on a sign, banner, website etc as well as in person at the store.

Make it good.. must look professional and must have the name in large letters.

BEST GRAPHIC WILL GET USED AT MY PLACE OF BUSINESS

IF I CHOOSE YOUR LOGO.. YOU WILL BE COMPENSATED FOR YOUR TROUBLES ($$$)

thanks...


I am not going to put much as far as requirements and guidelines... Reason being that I want people to be creative

EDIT: I Agree it might be good to specify a size, so aim for 1200x1200 at 300dpi. but im not going to reject something I like simply because it isnt at that res.

----------


## danbirk

would really help alotif you gave some info, like what colours you like or whatever  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remus

I would say, what style (i would think personally brightchilds text style would be best, but alas competition would be kinda narrowed :P

and what general color scheme are you going to be using, IE for my business I run 2 specifics sets, amber/red hues with black, and a teal set for practical "here look"(while still linking to the subject heavily, and no not teal on red.. that'd be dumb ;D)

----------


## danbirk

anyways im working on my 1. attemt for you right now  :Big Grin:

----------


## 7itanium

I would really like you guys to use your imagination TBH

I am a big fan of Blue, black, green, orange, red and yellow tho if you wanna know my fav colors.

a blue/black theme might be nice... but TBH this is totally 100% up for customization... I want to see what YOU guys can come up with and then go from there (maybe have you change colors later or whatever)

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------




> anyways im working on my 1. attemt for you right now


Nice, thanks man
Cant wait to see it

----------


## danbirk

[spoiler][/spoiler]


Basic logo i just made, far from done..
im working on a background for it.
and i got 1 question u want the text " Computers" or "PC Shop" ?

----------


## 7itanium

> I would say, what style (i would think personally brightchilds text style would be best, but alas competition would be kinda narrowed :P
> 
> and what general color scheme are you going to be using, IE for my business I run 2 specifics sets, amber/red hues with black, and a teal set for practical "here look"(while still linking to the subject heavily, and no not teal on red.. that'd be dumb ;D)


 
Brightchilds text? not sure im familiar with that

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------




> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> Basic logo i just made, far from done..
> im working on a background for it.
> and i got 1 question u want the text " Computers" or "PC Shop" ?


The entire name of the business is "PC Fix"

I like the style you went with the only thing I would probably add would be to put PC FIX, instead of just FIX

nice work tho.. I look forward to seeing a finished product

----------


## danbirk

k thanks will do that  :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

im aabit confused on how you would like the background s:
but i gave it a try, tell me what uwant changed.
[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## 7itanium

> k thanks will do that 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------
> 
> im aabit confused on how you would like the background s:
> but i gave it a try, tell me what uwant changed.
> [spoiler][/spoiler]


I really like the general logo. TBH I would probably just keep the background simple. maybe just take the "computer shop" text out and put the red logo in a black box... and then post a copy both with and without a background.
I like what you did tho... simple but gets the job done and a catchy font.
Definately up for consideration though I just wanna see what others post before I make a choice.

Thanks


*LOGGING OUT FOR THE NIGHT ILL CHECK BACK FOR MORE LOGOS TOMORROW GUYS!*

----------


## danbirk

Logo on Transparent: 
[spoiler][/spoiler]

Logo With Background:
[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## Reflection

> Logo on Transparent: 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> 
> Logo With Background:
> [spoiler][/spoiler]


Did you scale up the ellipse or something? Edges look really blurred.

----------


## alj03

> Did you scale up the ellipse or something? Edges look really blurred.


This. They do look choppy.

----------


## danbirk

i dunno what happened with the edges  :Big Grin: 
- i first noticed it now d: 
but indeed they look kinda blurred yes s:

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

but, do you like em? (:

----------


## Reflection

> i dunno what happened with the edges 
> - i first noticed it now d: 
> but indeed they look kinda blurred yes s:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------
> 
> but, do you like em? (:


They're decent. Nothing interesting going on really. Looks like something any company from the 90's would use: before the technology had evolved so much. Little more work on them I reckon, they could look good.

Also, 7it, if this is supposed to be for print you might want to specify a proper size. 300x400 or something at 72 dpi won't look any good at all when printed. Aim for 1000x1000 at least and 300DPI and you can very likely print it without problems. An even bigger resolution would of course be even better (pixels, 300dpi is max for most printers and more is unnecessary)

----------


## danbirk

im still a newb to photoshop  :Big Grin:  
@ Reflection, if you will you could improve it?

----------


## Reflection

> im still a newb to photoshop  
> @ Reflection, if you will you could improve it?


You don't improve if I do the work for you  :Smile:  I'd rather criticize, hard as it is on something like this.

----------


## danbirk

true words  :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

well, im going to see if any others gives it a shot d: 
since im out of ideas (:

----------


## orangepig

:Wink:

----------


## Harambeqt

Nice one orange but does it fit on a website? Its more or less an "epic design" ? or am i wrong  :Smile:  Anyway im not saying your bad at what your doing =)

Need a well designed web to make it fit  :Smile:

----------


## letsboogie

ill give it a try (but in 2 days, after my exams), im pretty much into a gfx, if you wait you gonna see my entry

----------


## orangepig

I'm not quite sure what you mean after dawn, I can't see why it wouldn't work.

----------


## 7itanium

Danbirk I like yours but indeed try and clean up the edges a bit.

Afterdawn yours is cool for sure, thanks

Orangepig I like yours a LOT

I also agree that it may be good to specify a size and resolution.. lets go for 1200x1200 at 300dpi. but im not going to reject something just because it isnt that exact res.

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




> Nice one orange but does it fit on a website? Its more or less an "epic design" ? or am i wrong  Anyway im not saying your bad at what your doing =)
> 
> Need a well designed web to make it fit


I acctually liked that he made it large... I can always resize it

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------




> ill give it a try (but in 2 days, after my exams), im pretty much into a gfx, if you wait you gonna see my entry


You have time... I plan on letting this go for at least a week or so

----------


## danbirk

Heres two more i made (:

[spoiler][/spoiler]

[spoiler][/spoiler]

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------

[spoiler][/spoiler]

the last one is 1200x1200 .
but it seems at bit blurred s; dunno what happened..
and it's too big to fit the forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## 7itanium

> Heres two more i made (:
> 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------
> 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> ...


*I acctually like those 2 better than the first one. Thanks mate*

*KEEP EM COMIN' GUYS! I HAVENT CHOSEN ONE YET!*

----------


## danbirk

im still working on some ideas (:

----------


## Reflection

> Heres two more i made (:
> 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------
> 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> ...


If you did either of these, your big image will be blurry:

1: If you worked on the top two first at 300dpi, then changed the resolution to 1200x1200, it blurs.
2: If you worked from 1200x1200 at 72dpi and changed to 300dpi, it blurs. Reason being that with 72dpi you have 72 dots per inch and it will stretch to fill out the 300 dots per inch when resized.

It's always better to go from large to small (unless, of course, you're working with mathematical shapes, i.e vector) as opposed to the other way around.

----------


## danbirk

i dunno how to change the to so high s: cant find that function  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nerfretplz

Hey, I gave this a shot. Let me know what you think, what you'd like changed, etc.

Rendered at 300dpi.

*Large verson:*


*Medium version:*


*Small version:*

----------


## Reflection

> Hey, I gave this a shot. Let me know what you think, what you'd like changed, etc.
> 
> Rendered at 300dpi.
> 
> *Large verson:*
> 
> 
> *Medium version:*
> 
> ...


Really like that, awesome job. Fits the theme perfectly.

----------


## danbirk

Really nice job youve done there  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nerfretplz

Thanks guys, glad you like.  :Smile:

----------


## Xel

*Nerfretplz* 

I like the ones you made alot.

----------


## alj03

Great job, Nerfretplz.  :Smile:

----------


## 7itanium

*Nerfretplz 

I LOVE yours... thanks the the contribution

any chance you could make one with a transparent background?


keep em comin guys!*

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------




> Hey, I gave this a shot. Let me know what you think, what you'd like changed, etc.
> 
> Rendered at 300dpi.

----------


## Nerfretplz

Yeah, of course. I've got the .PSD source file, like I can't just remove the background or it'll look a little strange I think. You want the lighting source remove too?


Transparent Background:


Nearly Solid Light Gray Background:


Solid White Background:





EDIT: I could of course make the border less pixelated / glitchy on the light backgrounds, if that's what you need and you're not sure how.

----------


## 7itanium

*sweet man... I love it. thanks*

----------


## danbirk

so far Nerfretplz is the best  :Big Grin:  
great job man.

but 7itanium, what is the theme on your site? d:

----------


## kixer

Hey, my try, very simple. Feel free to elaborate the idea if you like it.

[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## 7itanium

> Hey, my try, very simple. Feel free to elaborate the idea if you like it.
> 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]


I REALLY like this one as well.. I love the font you used. Id love to see this one in a couple of different colors, and with a transparent background
Thanks

----------


## Reflection

> Hey, my try, very simple. Feel free to elaborate the idea if you like it.
> 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]


Visually, I don't really like it that much. Couple of default blending options, basically. The idea is really neat though! Some more work and it'd be very cool. The "p" has a drop shadow that drops down on the C a little bit which seems kinda odd, as they are on the same level. The drop shadow has a 120 degree rotation or something and it'd be better if the C was actually above the P to prevent the overlapping shadows. Again, though, really cool idea.

----------


## orangepig

nice desgin  :Wink:

----------


## kixer

> Visually, I don't really like it that much. Couple of default blending options, basically. The idea is really neat though! Some more work and it'd be very cool. The "p" has a drop shadow that drops down on the C a little bit which seems kinda odd, as they are on the same level. The drop shadow has a 120 degree rotation or something and it'd be better if the C was actually above the P to prevent the overlapping shadows. Again, though, really cool idea.


Honestly I did not want to use any blending options at all. The cogwheels are not even done properly, they are definitely few pixels asymetric  :Big Grin:  Thanks for the note on shadow, I've just changed the order of layers  :Smile: 

Here is the PNG with transparent background. And some colors. It would be really better if you would say what colours do you want. 

[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## Erase

*So you made the stroke, the inner glow and bevel&emboss effects yourself?*

----------


## kixer

> *So you made the stroke, the inner glow and bevel&emboss effects yourself?*


Nice try, kid. You forgot the uber-drop shadow that makes everything more 3D. Like 4D or 5D. 

As it must be obvious to anyone with half brain and Photoshop, I've used four basic layer styles to make the cogwheels little bit more than plain black 2D objects that I drew with the polygon tool set to star with 12 resp. 8 sides and cut the sharp edges with circle marquee. You forgot to identify the font, which is something that comes with windows. It's not Verdana, cause this one has the cool round dot over i.

Yeah, it took me like 10 minutes to do the whole logo. It took me a bit more to come up with the idea of cogwheels though. And I have stated before that you all can elaborate on the idea too.

----------


## danbirk

> *So you made the stroke, the inner glow and bevel&emboss effects yourself?*


How he made it isnt important  :Big Grin:  
the outcome is ^^

----------


## Erase

> Nice try, kid. You forgot the uber-drop shadow that makes everything more 3D. Like 4D or 5D. 
> 
> As it must be obvious to anyone with half brain and Photoshop, I've used four basic layer styles to make the cogwheels little bit more than plain black 2D objects that I drew with the polygon tool set to star with 12 resp. 8 sides and cut the sharp edges with circle marquee. You forgot to identify the font, which is something that comes with windows. It's not Verdana, cause this one has the cool round dot over i. 
>  
> Yeah, it took me like 10 minutes to do the whole logo. It took me a bit more to come up with the idea of cogwheels though. And I have stated before that you all can elaborate on the idea too.


*
Why do you disagree with it then?

"* Honestly I did not want to use any blending options at all.*"*

----------


## kixer

> *
> Why do you disagree with it then?
> 
> "* Honestly I did not want to use any blending options at all.*"*


You were not being sarcastic with your first comment? You've made a great job sounding sarcastic  :Big Grin:  

The keyword in that sentence is "want". I did not want to use any layer styles. And I am no pro gfx artist. I got the idea of the cogwheels. So I wanted to draw it. I did not use any layer style at first. Then I used the Stroke to soften the edges of the cogwheels. Of course I did not do it myself. The other effects I just added to try out. 

Actually the best result was when there was only the C and FIX (like Computer Fix  :Smile: ). Cogwheeled C in plain black and FiX in white with black stroke, I don't like the P at all. And it actually looked like a logo (which IMO works best if it is something simple). 

Unfortunately I have little time to do anything about the logo this week and I don't have access to PS now.

----------


## 7itanium

ok guys please stop arguing and flaming eachother... kixer's image was really nice and I like it a lot.

how he got to that outcome isnt important IMO.

if you think you can do better... then go do better! and may the best man win

----------


## kixer

> ok guys please stop arguing and flaming eachother... kixer's image was really nice and I like it a lot.
> 
> how he got to that outcome isnt important IMO.
> 
> if you think you can do better... then go do better! and may the best man win


It's probably my fault. He misunderstood what I have written and I misjudged his reply as sarcasm. No more fighting, don't worry. 

BTW What do you say about the "C FIX" idea? Or have you already bought the domain name? If I get to my computer with PS, I will show you how it looks like or just crop it yourself by holding your hand in front of your screen ^^.

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

my work  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

[SPOILER][/SPOILER]

----------


## Raham

Is this still in need? Would give it a try.

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

Sup guys? Thread died? bump

----------


## 7itanium

> Is this still in need? Would give it a try.


still taking requests yes

----------


## Nerfretplz

o.o Oh, end date is ina couple months?

----------


## dperolio

Also, if you need me for anything (PM) message this account. I'm Nerfretplz. Thanks.

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

Any news? :confused:

----------


## Narga

I bet this guy totally left you.

----------


## Harambeqt

7itanium for president.

----------


## danbirk

i think he has forgotten about this lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## AstraRave

I would glady give this a try if he is still looking

----------


## 7itanium

I havent forgotten

Shop will be opening february 1st. I will need to print up signs and what not by about january 10th... so the contest is open until then
KEEP EM COMIN!!!

----------


## AstraRave

Working on one now mate!  :Smile: 

I REALLY hope you like this I spent 42 minutes on it just trying to figure out what looked good and was eye appeasing so I REALLY REALLY hope you like it I gave it 110% >_<

*drum roll*

[spoiler][/spoiler]

Quality looks ever so slightly lower here - Use this link instead  :Smile: 

http://s836.photobucket.com/albums/z...rent=Pcfix.png

Then click the thumbnail so you can view it in full 300dpi ;P

----------


## Zoidberg

> Working on one now mate! 
> 
> I REALLY hope you like this I spent 42 minutes on it just trying to figure out what looked good and was eye appeasing so I REALLY REALLY hope you like it I gave it 110% >_<
> 
> *drum roll*
> 
> [spoiler][IMG]http://i836.photobucket.com/albums/z...ffee/Pcfix.png[/IMG][/spoiler]
> 
> Quality looks ever so slightly lower here - Use this link instead 
> ...


I'm not a graphics expert, but when it comes to logos etc, don't overuse effects like the glow, shadow, bevel & emboss and the mirrored text.

----------


## diviee3

This is still going on right? I'll try and fabricate a logo for your company later this week.

----------


## Italian / Envy

maybe this

----------


## AstraRave

> maybe this


First one is nice the second one I don't like it's crowded :]

----------


## BrightChild

If you haven't chosen one yet, i'm going to give this a shot.

----------


## Meursault

this still going?

----------


## danbirk

I think he forgot about hes own contest s;

----------


## bakafish

Dont think this is still going. OP said he was printing up signs by January 10th.

----------


## 7itanium

Contest is still going

the opening of my store was delayed but the contest is still on

it will not end untill i announce a winner!

Keep em' comin!

----------


## 7itanium

contest STILL on. I love them all but I need to see more logos coming and coming
try to give me a transparent version and a grey or white backed version with anything you submit please
EASE UP ON THE SHADOWS... they just trip publisher out (yes publisher... **** you)

Thanks guyz

-7itanium

----------


## dperolio

Still ongoing hm? So I still have a shot at winning, woohoo.

----------


## EveronMightbane

Without background: [spoiler][/spoiler]

With background: [spoiler][/spoiler]

I hope you like them.

----------


## Dombo

> Hey, I gave this a shot. Let me know what you think, what you'd like changed, etc.
> 
> Rendered at 300dpi.
> *Small version:*


From a spectator viewpoint, I'd say that's a fancy graphic you made there.

From a professional point-of-view, that's all it is. A fancy graphic.

Logo's or corporate identities are supposed to be simple, yet elegant.

This one is certainly elegant, yet not very simple. To be able to adopt this as a corporate identity I suggest you vectorize the image, and use simple colors and gradients to fill it.

Logo's tend to lose their charm when lensflares are used. Also you might want to get rid of the lines in the background, they serve no actual purpose.

TLDR; It's more of a banner, not a logo.

----------


## dperolio

Don't know why I'm posting in a contest that started over a year ago.

----------


## jimmyjohns

There was never any contest. This guy "7itanium" is a scam artist. He may be well known around this message board, but this punk ass is stealing money from people in Spokane. I personally gave him $820 to build me a custom pc. Well, he stole that money from me, and now I have to get it back. Please take a second to "like" this facebook page to make sure this piece of shit doesn't steal from more people.

PC Fix = SCAM - Wall | Facebook

----------

